# Some resto Q's



## Hot_Rod (Feb 10, 2011)

Was just curious about a few things.. I have the stock hood which seems to be harder to find then ram air hoods but I really like the look of RA hoods. Plus its in need of repairs when I get a paintjob.

Thoughts about wether to stay stock and maybe sleeperish, would it be smarter to keep the stock hood or go RA with it? 

Also what color? I like the burple its different and all but hard to keep looking good. (like black) Plus its not stock/original. 
So far silver is the best bet as far as looking good most of the time dirty/imperfections or not. I love how black looks but yeah, I just mentioned how hard it is to keep looking good. :lol:

Oh and this one's kinda funny but it is accepted for tempest/lemans guys to sport tiger stuff? (see pic) 

http://a2.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hpho...32139848_100000804276426_526158_2919606_n.jpg


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

It's up to you, but I think Ram Air is cool.....:cheers


----------



## dimitri (Feb 13, 2009)

Eric Animal said:


> It's up to you, but I think Ram Air is cool.....:cheers


:agree:agree:agree:agree:agree:agree:agree

Ultra cool


----------



## Hot_Rod (Feb 10, 2011)

Eric Animal said:


> It's up to you, but I think Ram Air is cool.....:cheers





dimitri said:


> :agree:agree:agree:agree:agree:agree:agree
> 
> Ultra cool


In more ways than one, right? Lol.


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

Paint them both at the same time and switch it with your mood.

Had a friend in HS that had a 70 1/2 Formula. I always loved that early Formula hood with the two big scoops. He had that one, a TA hood and a flat hood punched full of louvers that he would switch around.


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

Is it a stock GTO or Lemans hood? I like the stock GTO hood over the RA, as your engine doesn't get wet from functional hood scoops. I have a decent Lemans hood, few small holes near the driver rear, sitting in my backyard looking for a new home. It's painted, and I showed the car with it before I got my GTO hood.


----------



## Hot_Rod (Feb 10, 2011)

Lol thats alot of work and realignment to switch up, based on moods. Not a bad idea though to paint them both just so I'll have it and can switch if I wanted.



jetstang said:


> Is it a stock GTO or Lemans hood? I like the stock GTO hood over the RA, as your engine doesn't get wet from functional hood scoops. I have a decent Lemans hood, few small holes near the driver rear, sitting in my backyard looking for a new home. It's painted, and I showed the car with it before I got my GTO hood.


It's the stock plain lemans hood. No scoops or ram air at all. I'm not sure I'd go all out ram air as in functional, specially if they leak water, thats not good, lol. Just mainly for the look.


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

hoods with scoops just look cool, functional or not.... am looking for a GTO hood for my Tempest also have a hood tach that i am fitting a new tach mechanism in that i got for 30 bucks.The Tempest/LeMans was advertised as the Little Tiger in 65'. I have a postcard that Les sent me that has a GTO a Lemans and a tiger on it and says "Here are three kinds of Tigers, We have two!. Told my wife and daughters about the Tiger tails and they thought that was cool.


----------



## Hot_Rod (Feb 10, 2011)

Right! I totally got a kick out of the tails. As a kid I seen them on cars alot and looked at the old GTO tiger commercials so I thought it be cool to get one. 

Looked for them on ebay and wahlah, found the exxon tails and even the "tiger inside" decal. Picked up 4 of the tails and 2 decals and slapped one on.  

Not many people these days probly get it though, lol.


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

I was confused on that for years, why a tigers tail on a Goat?
I assume it was in conjunction with the Esso add below. Pontiac released it as the "GTO Tiger". But, everyone just inverted the letters and called it a goat. I want a goat tail for mine, lol.. My 66 rear window has a goat skull etched into it, I have a clean window, but am using the goat one. Go ahead and Tiger it out, no one will even know why you are doing it, lol, except us..


----------



## Hot_Rod (Feb 10, 2011)

Lol. All you gotta do is look up "gto tiger commercial" on youtube and they're there. 

Pretty cool of the auto industry to put all the old commercials on there. 

Nobody said anything about colors, though.


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

Color? Orange, lol.

Personally, I think a deep blue with some multicolor flake like a friend of mine has on his 65 Catalina custom. He swears it's an early 90's GM truck color but it looks really deep.

Just my 2 cents. :cheers


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

the deep blue with red flake will look Blurple....i've become a bit partial to blue too


----------



## Hot_Rod (Feb 10, 2011)

It be cheaper to go with nearly the same color for sure. 

I really like the color of the 67 GTO on the main page.. I think a ram air hood with a respray of blurple might just be the ticket. It's kinda growing on me.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Sorta related: in 1966, when I was a 5 year old kid (but car crazy) we drove from Concord, Calif. to Ensinada, Mexico in our '64 Galaxie. I remember requesting that we stop at Esso for gas because of the tiger in the tank thing. We did, got some S&H greenstamps, and a scratcher card with a tiger on it.....and I won eleven cents on the scratcher! To me, it was obviously a big deal, because I still remember it! I remember it was a long and hot drive (the folks were too "thrifty" to use the factory Select-Aire A/C that still blew cold when I sold the car in 1994) and we stopped at the Giant Orange burger stands along highway 99 for food and beverages....Interstate 5 was not open yet, but almost!!


----------



## Hot_Rod (Feb 10, 2011)

Cool story.  

I seriously think I was born in the wrong era, lol. Really like alot of what the mid-late 60's early 70's had to offer. Although the music woulda got a lil old to me, lol.


----------



## DukeB-120th (Oct 19, 2009)

I totally agree with Rod. My 22nd birthday is around the bend, but I think I should have been born in about '55. I would have fit in real good. But spare me the fashion, and I would have a hard time without all the electronics and the internet.


----------



## likethat (Oct 5, 2007)

geeteeohguy said:


> We did, got some S&H greenstamps


 LOL Now we are talking. Though I was born in 70', Grandma and Gandpa had tons of those stamps. I got a semi and trailer from mailing some of them in around 1975. They had a drawer full of books and lose stamps of them. 











As for Color: Blue, Pewter, Silver, and pearl white are some of my choices.


----------



## Hot_Rod (Feb 10, 2011)

*Another Question*

The "pontiac" emblem script on the back, I cant find for the life of me. Does anyone know other compatible years? 

I have the holes in the trunk so I really dont wanna have to drill more holes for different versions of this purticular emblem.


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

try ames


----------



## Hot_Rod (Feb 10, 2011)

Looked at every possible pontiac vendor. No luck.. If I cant find a '70 specific one I'll probly just delete it. GTO's dont have it so idk.


----------



## Pontiacpurebrred (Jun 22, 2011)

Hey is it one solid piece on the 70 or is it each individual letter? Reason I ask is I think I have both a solid piece and the individual letters in a bag o' goodies that came in the trunk when I picked up Marilyn. Dude that had it before me had LeMans lettering, Tempest lettering and Pontiac markers ... a bag full of stuff. I am not sure if he had trouble making up his mind what he wanted to do or if he just came across a bunch of stuff. Anyway, let me know what you're looking for specifically and I will check when I get home.


----------



## Hot_Rod (Feb 10, 2011)

Pontiacpurebrred said:


> Hey is it one solid piece on the 70 or is it each individual letter? Reason I ask is I think I have both a solid piece and the individual letters in a bag o' goodies that came in the trunk when I picked up Marilyn. Dude that had it before me had LeMans lettering, Tempest lettering and Pontiac markers ... a bag full of stuff. I am not sure if he had trouble making up his mind what he wanted to do or if he just came across a bunch of stuff. Anyway, let me know what you're looking for specifically and I will check when I get home.


Should all be one piece. It's "Pontiac" with an underline. About a foot wide with 4 studs. Take pics if you got something like that with demensions.


----------

